# Mail : Disparition de tous mes messages envoyés



## laluz (7 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour, qui peut m'aider à retrouver trace des messages que j'ai envoyés ?

La boîte " sent " existe toujours quand j'ouvre l'application : elle est vide sous mon identité principale mais ok pour les identités secondaires.

J'ai suivi la piste users/library/mail et je vois s'afficher l'icône de la sent box indiquant son contenu pour l'identité principale : 1.8 GO, mais où sont donc partis les messages envoyés ??

Anomalie remarquée ce soir.  Dans l'après-midi j'ai vu s'afficher et disparaître rapidement un message m'annonçant quelque chose mais je n'y ai pas fait attention...
Plus à quelques occasions depuis quelques semaines une information indiquant que les messages envoyés n'ont pas été téléchargés depuis le serveur, cela est-il en lien avec ceci ? 

Thanks !


----------



## ptibenny (7 Juillet 2006)

Bonsoir,
C'est que ta boite est pleine, fait une archive ailleurs pour les messages que tu veux garder et vide la.


----------



## laluz (8 Juillet 2006)

ptibenny a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> C'est que ta boite est pleine, fait une archive ailleurs pour les messages que tu veux garder et vide la
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## laluz (8 Juillet 2006)

laluz a dit:
			
		

> ptibenny a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ptibenny (8 Juillet 2006)

Si tu as archivé tes messages, essaie de reconstruire ta boite, par le menu =>BAL=> reconstruire (tout en bas)


----------



## laluz (8 Juillet 2006)

ptibenny a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as archivé tes messages, essaie de reconstruire ta boite, par le menu =>BAL=> reconstruire (tout en bas)




  Eh bien j'ai déjà testé cette démarche hier sans succès, idem pour aujourd'hui ... Comment trouver l'accès au serveur sur lequel ils sont stockés :hosto: :hosto: :hosto:  ???


----------



## ptibenny (8 Juillet 2006)

Il est arrivé la même chose à un ami et je n'ai pas trouvé de solution.
Si quelqu'un en a une, n'hésitez pas.


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juillet 2006)

Contr&#244;le les autorisations sur cette boite via le finder : pomme-i ? mais quoi qu'il en soit fais-en un copie sur le bureau par s&#233;curit&#233;.

Si tu n'as pas peur du terminal tu peux y taper :

sudo chown -v -R tonnomabr&#233;g&#233;:admin ~/Library/Mail

Si ce n'est pas &#231;a et qu'elle semble pleine essaie de l'importer.


----------



## Luba (25 Août 2006)

Bonjour

je suis tombé sur ce thread en faisant une recherche suite un problème dans Mail...

je vous essplique :

j'utilisais un compte en IMAP, tout fonctionnait nickel (boite de réception et sent mail OK)

J'ai mis une nouvelle adresse en IMAP hébergée sur un serveur différent, il y a quelques mois, les 2 comptes étaient en activité. J'ai désactivé le 1er compte (c'était le but : je voulais changer de serveur) : j'ai perdu tous mes SENT MAIL !

et je ne peux pas sauvegarder mes brouillons également.

tout se remet OK quand on active le premier IMAP. J'ai bien coché Stocker les messages envoyés sur serveur et Stocker les brouillos sur serveur.

J'ai l'impression qu'il faudrait dire à Mail où stocker les brouillons et les sentMails..

Qu'en pensez vous ? savez vous où je peux faire cette manip ?

Merci !  

Luba


----------

